# Atwood and Tappan



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Any reports on Atwood and Tappan water level ?? ice off ?? thanks in advance


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

As I reported yesterday, Tappan was ice off from the damn on the west end to the church on the east end. All bays on north side of rt250 are free of ice, and the main launch on rt250 is open and was in use when I drove by.
Clendening is open also.
Atwood water level has been so low I didn’t even bother going by.


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Atwood is starting to fill up again but doubt it high enough to launch a boat by the dam yet.was there Saturday didn't see any ice but don't know about the upper end


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Specwar said:


> As I reported yesterday, Tappan was ice off from the damn on the west end to the church on the east end. All bays on north side of rt250 are free of ice, and the main launch on rt250 is open and was in use when I drove by.
> Clendening is open also.
> Atwood water level has been so low I didn’t even bother going by.


thank you didn't see your previous post


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

ltroyer said:


> Atwood is starting to fill up again but doubt it high enough to launch a boat by the dam yet.was there Saturday didn't see any ice but don't know about the upper end


thank you


----------



## EDE (Nov 6, 2015)

Atwood is still 3' below summer pool. You can launch at the ramp by the dam. There were two trailers in the parking lot yesterday afternoon.


----------



## RippnLips (Sep 28, 2007)

My brother was out on Atwood this week. Caught 1 bass. Launched by the dam. Water is still 3' low currently.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Went by Tappan yesterday, five trailers in main lot and two at fire station. No ice, water stained a little in main lake from Deersville Rd to almost the pump station. Three bank fishermen....


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Hatchetman said:


> Went by Tappan yesterday, five trailers in main lot and two at fire station. No ice, water stained a little in main lake from Deersville Rd to almost the pump station. Three bank fishermen....


Well damn it, I was at the underpass and then the rocks until almost 12:00. Sorry I missed you.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Specwar said:


> Well damn it, I was at the underpass and then the rocks until almost 12:00. Sorry I missed you.



It was a little after noon when I went through there, went to visit my buddy at the boat storage place....Sorry I missed you....


----------



## Monark22 (May 25, 2015)

Tappan wide open this morning ?? Ramp have ice?


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Monark22 said:


> Tappan wide open this morning ?? Ramp have ice?


Been open all week 😁


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

headed that way first of the week


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Just counted 10 boats on Atwood.


----------

